# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Слайд шоу от LINSLI

## LINSLI

Всем этого раздела и посетителям, привет! Хочу тоже попробовать прижиться здесь. Тему назвал слайд шоу хотя не знаю как это назвать. Я не профи и им не стану в области виде и фото, но этот вид самовыражения начинает меня преследовать в последнее время очень часто и мне его как то надо пережить.
Хочу сказать спасибо за тему которую создал *Старый Гуслик*, *Рыжая Скво* Ирину, за её энергию, оптимизм. Читая её сообщения она каждый раз меня подстёгивала сделать мне то что пытаюсь. Хотя мы с ними не пересекались пока  по сообщениям ни где, но визуально знакомы давно. И спасибо, *dk.vodnik*, за его помощь в подсказке.
Первое видео это Египет, Domina Koral Bay, пляж, крабики.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь! Да какая же ты умница!!!!! Мне очень приятно было отгрыть ещё одну твою грань! Очень красивоооооо! :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Всем, здрасте!:smile: Может будет кому-то интересно. Изучаю сейчас программу Adobe After Effects CS4. Научился только вставлять в готовые проекты свои фотографии это как в Фотошопе в шаблоны вставляешь лица, только здесь поинтересней получается. В некоторых шаблонах есть уже и музыка. Шаблонов очень много в инете и программа сама доступна. Единственный недостаток и это наверное самый большой минус это то что мой ноутбук не тянет, тормозит. Не хватает ресурсов. Но кой какие шаблоны мне удалось воспроизвести и что-то сделать. Даже 30 секундный ролик разбивает прога автоматически на несколько частей. Я их потом в Вегасе собираю и делаю интернет версию. Вот здесь я попробовал сделать анонс своих супер-пупер-мега фильмов около 4-х минут каждая, но их по позже выставлю. Пока думу думаю над ними :Oj: .

----------


## Валерьевна

Игорь, здорово!!! :flower: 
Египет, оч. понравился! :Ok: 
Музыка легка, ненавязчива, но с акцентами на моментах. Каждому крабику, улиточке своя нотка!
В чём секрет такого точного попадания, даже слияния моментов в сюжете и муз.акцентов??? 
Замечательно!!! :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Игорь! Не устаешь радовать!:)
Творческий ты у нас человек!
Вообще не жалею, что с тобой познакомилась:)
Удач!

----------


## LINSLI

[YОUTUBE]fuhhOdsJV80[/YОUTUBE]

----------


## LINSLI

Анжела, Юля, спасибо ещё раз за Ваше внимание к моей темке.
Анжела, секрета ни какого тут нет что ставлю картинку опираясь на долю. Я не особо пока разбираюсь во всей этой видео кухне, но когда первый раз вставил пару фото в программу Вегас я не знал какую длительность делать каждой картинке, и только после того как вставил музыку я понял на что мне нужно опираться. Мне такая тактика ближе, но есть чему хочется тоже научится, это когда музыка и видео идут своим ритмом и тлько в некоторых местах перекликаются, пересекаются или вообще как 2 параллельные идут рядом, при этом дополняют друг друга и как одно целое. Вот хотелось бы научится так чувствовать. Мне кажется что с опытом к этому можно будет приблизиться.
И в завершения своего монолога выставляю пока первую часть которая называется Море. Действия происходили на берегу Казантипского залива, который находится на Азовском море в Крыму. Это моя Родина. Где я так давно не был.
 Здесь я родился и вырос, а потом в 15 лет, как сорванный ветром листок с дерева, полетел куда-то и зачем-то. И чем старше тем вопросов становится больше..., а за чем? Единственное что приходит в голову это то что пока ищу ответ, значит я живу. 
Главные герои снявшиеся в супер-пупер серии это мой сын Вован, называю его иногда так, и племяница Лина или Ангелина.

----------


## aigul

Игорь! Такой позитив! Спасибо!!!! Посмотрела с удовольствием!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*LINSLI*,
 Вау! Посмотрела пока только последний. Будто там побывала.  :Ok:  А как сделана вначале круговая панорама?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И крабы просто как из сказки.

----------


## LINSLI

*VETER NAMERENJA* Ирина, спасибо, Вам, за комментарии. Было очень приятно читать...
Вот следующее видео о том как мы с друзьями пытались съездить отдохнуть в Крым, но нас не пустили на машине, так как машина была оформлена по доверенности, а события происходили точно не помню, но где-то в 2005. И мы на переправе расстались, я поехал своим ходом дальше, а друзья поехали дальше на Кавказ...
Хорошо что в это время отдыхали под Анапой наши общие друзья, мне было ни так обидно за эту поездку...
Теперь смотрю на этот ролик и думаю, что не всегда надо стремится добираться из токи А в точку В...пропускаю очень многое что находится буквально под ногами, рядом или в двух шагах, но позади, а возвращаться не хочется от того что лень и проще сослаться на примету. Хотя в примете тоже что-то есть... это не спроста...

----------


## oksi7771

> Вот следующее видео


Очень красивые фото и видео - и фильм здорово сделан.
Спасибо!

----------


## Касатик

*LINSLI*,
Работы очень интересные, не обычные! Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие лицезреть их!))))
 Игорь, и все же, как насчет круговой панорамы?:rolleyes:

----------


## oksi7771

> и все же, как насчет круговой панорамы?


 :Aga: 

Как это сделано?

----------


## LINSLI

*Оксана*,*Наталья*, спасибо за  Ваше внимание к моей темке.
Панораму делал мыльницей минолта  DIMAGE F300 без штатива. Стоял и вокруг себя делал снимки, примерно вышло 10-15 кадров. Потом в фотошопе их склеивал, но проблема с небом была. Когда сделал панораму я небо вырезал и сделал его уже искуственным что бы было без швов, пока не получается у меня соединять красиво. Опыта маловато. А потом в Вегасе я добавил анимацию что бы двигалась картинка и добавил футаж с облаками. Ну вот это вкратце если что интересует подробно можно объяснить и детально как это делал я. Хотя знаю что делается это ещё гораздо быстрее, но то что знаю и умею могу поделиться.
И ещё чуть не забыл. Оксана, в этом видео Облом с Крымом я использовал большую часть фотографий из инета. И ещё раз хочу поблагодарить людей чьи фотки использовал в этом ролике.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Игорь, спасибо за объяснение панорамы. А мы тебя приглашаем в нашу тему по слайдшоу. Там, правда, больше праздничная направленность. Забегай, пиши своё мнение, подсказки. Будем рады!  :Aga:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131387

----------


## Касатик

> А мы тебя приглашаем в нашу тему по слайдшоу.


Ой, Ириш! Что там ему делать?:rolleyes: Игорь от нас "ускакал"....Никого не хочу обижать, но вспомнилась такая вещица: Лет 15-20 назад у японцев россияне спросили:
- Скажите, а на сколько мы от вас примерно отстали в области электроники?
Те подумали, и произнесли:
- Навсегда....
:biggrin:
Чесслово, не сердитесь на меня, это ИМХО. У Игоря другой уровень, с точки зрения обывателя не хуже, не лучше, допустим моего :Oj: , просто - другой!
Если же отталкиваться от мастерства, способов художественного выражения и т.д., то ...... 
Нагородила опять, а сказать хотела только одно - ни одной своей работы я бы Игорю не стала показывать...Ему было бы скучно смотреть.... :Tu:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Наташа, согласна с тобой. но я для того и пригласила, чтобы 


> пиши своё мнение, подсказки


. Мы варимся в своём соку, а хочется, чтобы раскритиковал и научил творческий человек. :smile:

----------


## oksi7771

> научил творческий человек


Это правда - и научил. и подсказал, и посоветовал.
Тем более, мне так кажется, он нам еще не все показал, что умеет.
Одна панорама чего стоит.

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки, спасибо, Вам, огромное за приглашение. Там у Вас столько всего интересного...мне нужно время что бы всё это просмотреть, почитать, познакомиться поближе и если смогу что-то подсказать я буду только рад этому.

----------


## yozhik67

> Изучаю сейчас программу Adobe After Effects CS4. Научился только вставлять в готовые проекты свои фотографии это как в Фотошопе в шаблоны вставляешь лица, только здесь поинтересней получается. В некоторых шаблонах есть уже и музыка. Шаблонов очень много в инете и программа сама доступна.


Спасибо за ролики! А не расскажете вкратце (или ссылку какую, где есть такая информация), как в готовый проект вставить свои фото, а то мы тоже начинающие:rolleyes: - и программа есть, и проекты, а вставить никак не получается, крутимся как лиса вокруг кувшина :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

*yozhik67*, спасибо, Вам что заглянули. Вот http://tutes.ru/basic_traning_ae.html посмотрите здесь уроки по AF на русском языке. И там в первых уроках точно не помню в каком есть ответ на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## annuschka

> Изучаю сейчас программу Adobe After Effects CS4.


А не подскажешь где можно эту прогу стянуть?

----------


## LINSLI

*annuschka*, я поищу ссылку и вышлю в личку.

----------


## lanavlad

*LINSLI*, Очень понравились ваши слайд-шоу. Выгодно отличаются оригинальным взглядом.
 Но программа Adobe After Effects CS4 для меня незнакома, осваиваю Edius. 
Спасибо за вдохновение!

----------


## gavriloff

класс интересно

----------


## LINSLI

*lanavlad*
*gavriloff*
Спасибо, Вам большое!
Ну вот сделал наконец-то вторую часть супер-пупер проекта о поездке в Крым в район Казантипского залива с киндорами. По началу казалось что эта часть выйдет быстрее чем первая Море, а вышло наоборот. Но понял одно что трилогию мне пока не осилить. И так эта вторая часть называется Я хочу черепашку  Делал всё это дело в Sony Vegas 8, в  After Effects CS4 делал переходы некоторые, эффекты и конечно же без  Photoshop CS3 не обошлось.

----------


## Edgars

Очень красивые фото

----------


## Kliakca

*LINSLI*, Игорь, последняя работа очень понравилась!!! :Aga:

----------


## Torpedon

Игорь, молодец. Работа хорошая, много труда вложено.
Если будет время и желание, почитай  Соколова "Монтаж - искусство видеомонтажа". Или Медынского "Компонуем кинокадр".
В некоторых местах переходы встык между равными по крупности планами смотрятся как рывки. Этого надо стараться избегать.
И... пора бы уже на ступеньку выше перебираться.  :Smile3:  Задумывать идею. Рассказывать истории.
Потенциал-то на высоте.

----------


## LINSLI

Настя, приятно было увидеть тебя в своей темке и спасибо за отзыв.


Юра, спасибо тебе за ссылки, за комент и пожелания... Очень интересная и полезная информация для меня оказалась. Я даже смотреть стал не только на фильмы, но и на передачи с репортажами по другому. Обращаю внимание как работает камера, как делают переходы от одной сцены к другой, как меняются планы. Но вот что бы научиться так делать красиво и профессионально, думаю помимо знаний нужен ещё и опыт который у меня пока отсутствует...Ещё раз спасибо за материал,мне теперь будет чем заняться в ближайшее время.

----------


## Torpedon

> Ещё раз спасибо за материал


Стакан. :)
По поводу опыта - были бы кости, а мясо нарастёт. Мы все не на клаве родились с мышкой в зубах. :)
Только помни, что этот материал справедлив для классического повествования. Это азы, рекомендуемые к реализации.
В современном клипмейкерстве зачастую отходят от канонов. Но правил всё же придерживаться стОит. :)
Удачи.

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, приятно было увидеть тебя в своей темке и спасибо за отзыв.


Всегда пожалуйста. :Smile3: 



> Стакан. :)


...и бокал. :Grin:

----------


## LINSLI

> ...этот материал справедлив для классического повествования. Это азы, рекомендуемые к реализации.
> В современном клипмейкерстве зачастую отходят от канонов. Но правил всё же придерживаться стОит. :)
> Удачи.


Согласен. Ведь не зная как заложить фундамент хорошее здание не построить.

А это просто Зимний этюд

----------


## aigul

Игорь! Поздравляю с Новым годом! Ты очень талантливый человечек! Пусть тебе этот год принесет счастье!!!!! Пусть всё задуманное сбудется ! А самое главное найти себя!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> .......Пусть тебе этот год принесет счастье!!!!! Пусть всё задуманное сбудется ! А самое главное найти себя!!!!


*Леночка*, огромное спасибо за это поздравление! То что доктор прописал)

А вот моя следующая работа и попытка сделать свадебный ролик. Это мои дальние, дальние родственники, поэтому это не за деньги... На свадьбе не присутствовал, а значит по усам не текло и в рот не попадало)

----------


## oga

Спасибо за темку.Мне по работе надо было сделать фильм.Это моя первая работа.Я не волшебник , я только учусь.А хотелось бы научиться делать хорошо.А как вставить фильм на форум?Даю только ссылочку"Фильм Каланчакской ЦРБ".
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...%80%D0%B1&aq=f

----------


## LINSLI

*oga* 
1. нажать на кнопку Ответ.
2. на значок видео.
3. Вставить ссылку своего видео. Оно кажется вот это, если я правильно понял http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx3J6DJFfUk

----------


## Валерьевна

> А вот моя следующая работа и попытка сделать свадебный ролик.


Игорь!!! Попытка удалась на все 100!!!
Классный ролик, и озвучка и эта планетарная подборка!!! 
ЗДОРОВО!!!
 :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## LINSLI

Анжела, спасибо! Приятно было читать и вновь тебя здесь видеть).

Вот ещё одна свадьба. Друзья... и здесь я был, по усам текло и в рот попадало)

----------


## даша_ст

Мне очень понравился ролик из поста №36! Очень красиво! Только в конце танцующий амурчик какой-то неприятный. А как вы делали такой летящий фонарик с бабочкой, который по-разному освещает жениха и невесту?

----------


## LINSLI

*даша_ст*, спасибо. Да теперь и сам вижу что с амурчиком надо будет по аккуратней в будущем.
Бабочка это футаж. Фонарик - картинка png. В After Effects я их соединил а сделал анимацию. Получился отдельный футаж. Потом фотки идут в паре одна тёмная, типа ночь, а другая освещённая, типа лучом. Тёмную наверх светлую вниз и с помощью маски делал вот этот луч. Если нужно могу сделать бабочку с фонариком и с альфа каналом. И закинуть на обменник. А луч можно почти в любой программе сделать где есть маска.

----------


## даша_ст

*LINSLI*, Сделайте, пожалуйста, такую бабочку с фонариком! Я думаю многим пригодится! :)

----------


## LINSLI

Вот ссылка на бабочку с фонариком.  
Бабочка_фонарик_Альфа.rar.html

----------


## даша_ст

Большое спасибо! :)

----------


## LINSLI

И снова лето, море и всё-такое. Крым, Казантипский залив, Песочное и не только...

----------


## Kliakca

*LINSLI*, интересная покадровая постановка.
Ты в какой програмке это делаешь?

----------


## LINSLI

У меня на фотике есть функция которая позволяет сделать в секунду 11 кадров. Эти 11 кадров потом в After Effects CS4 соединяю внахлёст в 5 кадров, длина каждой фотографии 12 кадров(с учётом того что композиция с частотой 25 кадров\в сек.) и получается ролик из 11 фоток примерно 4 сек. А в Premiere CS4 потом все ролики соединял.

----------


## aigul

Игорь, про Казантип очень интересная работа! :Yes4: 
А когда наша уже увидит свет?  :Smile3:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, спасибо)



> ...
> А когда наша уже увидит свет?


Я решил её по новому сделать. Смысл остаётся, а видео переделываю заново... Пока трудно даётся.

----------


## Kliakca

> функция которая позволяет сделать в секунду 11 кадров


Теперь понятно. :Smile3:

----------


## LINSLI

Вот сделал на маленький юбилей, для друзей такое видео.

----------


## Kliakca

> Вот сделал на маленький юбилей, для друзей такое видео.


Замечательно сделал. Только получилось из трёх частей первая часть. А задумка и постановка сюжета понравилась в целом.

----------


## LINSLI

Настя, спасибо!!! было приятно читать)

----------


## krater

Мне тоже очень понравилось! Вот только сразу на море захотелось.... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Всем привет! Вот клип на "Босоногую девчонку". Работа Игоря(LINSLI). 
 Музыка Игорь Лаговской(Linsli), слова Елена Радькова ( aigul) , вокал Алексей Евтехов "Босоногая девчонка"





Я немножко похазяйничала )

----------


## LINSLI

> Я немножко похазяйничала )


Лена,спасибо) приятно...я пока тудым сюдым, а ты уже здесь...

----------


## LINSLI

Вот такой слайдшоу получился. Экскурсия в Ростов Великий. 


Этот же ролик и вот тут:
http://vimeo.com/50880747

----------


## aigul

Игорь! Получила огромное удовольствие от ролика про эксткурсию ! :Yes4: 
Не перегружен образами, простой и лёгкий!!!! Супер!

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, спасибо!!! Старался) Приятно видеть тебя)

----------


## LINSLI

Нравится мне Nickelback и понравилось как девушка танцует...вот и сделал такой ремейк) 
http://vimeo.com/52751481


Оригиналы: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzIxXUJAoNw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg

----------


## LINSLI

Вот немножко побаловался с планшетом. Это рамка, шрифт и небольшая обводка персов)

----------


## Славина

> немножко побаловался


Вот хохма  :Taunt:  здорово!

----------


## LINSLI

Спасибо)

----------


## energizer70

> Вот немножко побаловался с планшетом. Это рамка, шрифт и небольшая обводка персов)


_Вот, клево! Надо попробовать на каникулах, а то подарили, а применение не нашла еще. Спасибо за подсказку! Очень..._

----------


## LINSLI

*energizer70*, приятно, что смог чем-то подсказать и спасибо за внимание.

Вот немного солнечной Греции...остров Родос. Сам не был но девчонки отдохнули, видать не плохо)


http://vimeo.com/57826315

----------


## натела

Спасибо, классно получилось.

----------


## LINSLI

Наталья, спасибо и Вам за внимание.

----------


## LINSLI

Всем здравствуйте! Вот очередной слайд-шоу. Это Подмосковье городской парк в Раменском. Основные фотки сделаны 12.2012. Было такое вот настроение...пришёл, нашёл обработку фоток, музыку и зафиксировал состояние типа черновика. И вот спустя 2 месяца вернулся к этой теме и доделал. Это моя первая зеркалка Nicon D5100, среди профи она считается мыльницей, но мне, пока, очень нравится, так как сравнивать не с чем). И хотя в основном снимаю на автомате, но потихоньку изучаю этот тёмный для меня лес... Режимы там всякие) Приятного просмотра.

----------


## annuschka

Игорь, здорово как всегда! Только уж как то быстро. Хотелось бы чуть подольше рассматривать фотографии и наслаждаться пейзажами, тем более музыка предрасполагает.  
Очень тепло воспринимается этот тон изображений, хотя на всех фото зима. Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие и возможность познакомиться с Раменским парком!

----------


## LINSLI

*annuschka*, спасибо) То что быстро согласен. Пока трудно даётся прочувствовать, что бы было не затянуто и в тоже время не скомкано. Буду стараться.

----------


## LINSLI

Наверное всем уже надоела зима, ну а я пока наслаждаюсь ею) Вот очередной мой слайд шоу. Февраль 2013.

----------


## energizer70

> Наверное всем уже надоела зима, ну а я пока наслаждаюсь ею)


_Понравилась ваша работа, вот навеяло... и здорово, что фортепиано. 
_
_
Первый снег. Валерий Брюсов_

Серебро, огни и блестки,-
Целый мир из серебра!
В жемчугах горят березки,
Черно-голые вчера.

Это - область чьей-то грезы,
Это - призраки и сны!
Все предметы старой прозы
Волшебством озарены.

Экипажи, пешеходы,
На лазури белый дым.
Жизнь людей и жизнь природы
Полны новым и святым.

Воплощение мечтаний,
Жизни с грезою игра,
Этот мир очарований,
Этот мир из серебра!


_Где сладкий шепот... Евгений Баратынский_
Где сладкий шепот
Моих лесов?
Потоков ропот,
Цветы лугов?
Деревья голы;
Ковер зимы
Покрыл холмы,
Луга и долы.
Под ледяной
Своей корой
Ручей немеет;
Все цепенеет,
Лишь ветер злой,
Бушуя, воет
И небо кроет
Седою мглой.

Зачем, тоскуя,
В окно слежу я
Метели лёт?
Любимцу счастья
Кров от ненастья
Оно дает.
Огонь трескучий
В моей печи;
Его лучи
И пыл летучий
Мне веселят
Беспечный взгляд.
В тиши мечтаю
Перед живой
Его игрой,
И забываю
Я бури вой.


_
Чародейкою Зимою. Федор Тютчев_
Чародейкою Зимою
Околдован, лес стоит,
И под снежной бахромою,
Неподвижною, немою,
Чудной жизнью он блестит.
И стоит он, околдован,
Не мертвец и не живой -
Сном волшебным очарован,
Весь опутан, весь окован
Лёгкой цепью пуховой...

Солнце зимнее ли мечет
На него свой луч косой -
В нём ничто не затрепещет,
Он весь вспыхнет и заблещет
Ослепительной красой.

----------


## energizer70

> .ю...Это моя первая зеркалка Nicon D5100, среди профи она считается мыльницей, но мне, пока, очень нравится,


Игорь, мне друзья подкинули идею побывать на этой выставке новинок, билет можно распечатать и обменять при входе на бейджик

http://www.cep-expo.ru/plan_zala/?r=2

[IMG]http://*********org/3245366m.jpg[/IMG]

Может этот форум заинтересует?

http://photokaravan.com/

----------


## LINSLI

*energizer70*, Спасибо за стихи, особенно за Тютчева, и за ссылку на форум.

----------


## LINSLI

_И снова Крым_)

[IMG]http://*********su/3089314.jpg[/IMG]

А вот тут можно посмотреть. 
http://youtu.be/ybMTepzUMyo

----------


## Ганина Галина

Фигасе, Князь! У тебя и темка своя есть! Игорь! Ну ты жешь знаешь, как я к твоему творчеству неравнодушна! Браво, Мастер!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Галя) спасибо)

----------


## Катюньчик

> У тебя и темка своя есть! Игорь!


Галя, и ведь не разу нас он не послал....... сюда. Игорь,  :Nono:  Ты у нас в Избе, как мистер Икс.
Молодец!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> Ты у нас в Избе, как мистер Икс.


Ну есть немножко)

А за



> Молодец!!!


Спасибо)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> И снова Крым)


Игорь) очень красиво! такой потрясающий взгляд на всё!! так вкусно сделано .. просто нет слов! браво! :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

Эльвира, спасибо) Очень приятно)

----------


## ilarionova

Замечательно! Вновь окунулась в мир видео, где к сожалению я не смогу очутиться. 
Мне очень , Игорь, нравятся твои работы. 
Ждём ещё.

----------


## LINSLI

Люда, спасибо) так приятно...да ещё и в пятницу получить такой бальзам нАдушу)
А это не продолжение, а дополнение)
https://vimeo.com/73581274

----------


## ЕленаНик

первый день на этом замечательном сайте и сразу же увидела такой интересный клип про Ростов Великий, где я была всего 2 недели назад. Приятно было вновь рассмотреть впечатляющие места, а так же то, что не удалось увидеть во время экскурсии. Какую программу вы используете для создания слайд-шоу?

----------


## LINSLI

*ЕленаНик*, спасибо) 
Использовал на тот момент - 3 основные программы - After Effects CS4, Premiere CS4, Photoshop CS3...

----------


## LINSLI

Закину к себе в тему наших форумских флуд-боярдцев) то есть избавЯн)
http://youtu.be/qN7BaMNTE08
[IMG]http://*********su/3536618.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LINSLI

Вот ещё не большой ролик как избавяне) зажигали в Ярославле)
[IMG]http://*********su/3785868.jpg[/IMG]
http://youtu.be/TfIRlZz1pUo

----------

Krokus (23.08.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

И опять солнце, лето и верблюды) Думаю в этом году последние)
[IMG]http://*********ru/4958613.png[/IMG]
Смотреть
http://youtu.be/OAIenr20qs8

----------

Krokus (23.08.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

Всех гостей моей темы, поздравляю с* Новым годом!*
[IMG]http://*********net/4154119.jpg[/IMG]
Смотреть: http://youtu.be/hRq5Lcm3_Fs

----------


## ilarionova

Спасибо , Игорь, за подарок! 
С Новым Годом тебя, с Новым Счастьем!

----------


## 3aj

Спасибо за Ваши прекрасные видео! Просмотрела все.

----------


## LINSLI

> Спасибо , Игорь, за подарок! 
> С Новым Годом тебя, с Новым Счастьем!


Люда, Людочка, Людмила...спасибо)

----------


## LINSLI

> Спасибо за Ваши прекрасные видео! Просмотрела все.


И спасибо Вам. Спасибо за *3aj*, не знаю как правильно по руСки, но нравится и приятно)

----------


## Натник

*LINSLI*, Игорь, хотела посмотреть ваше последнее видео - не получается "видео недоступно  в вашей стране" , вроде в одной стране с вами живем... :Blink:

----------


## LINSLI

*Натник*, YouTube заблокировал, видать Машу, почти во всех бывших союзных республик и в том числе Россию. Вот тут:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Вот тут:


Спасибо)) улыбнуло))) ваши работы всегда интересны и креативны))) :Ok: 
 С новым годом! :018:  :011:

----------


## Натник

> YouTube заблокировал, видать Машу,


да, с Машей проблемы.... Спасибо! :Smile3:

----------


## LINSLI

Упс)...

----------


## LINSLI

> С новым годом!


Эльвира, спасибо за внимание) И Вас с Наступившим и всех благ) [IMG]http://s16.******info/822229decde91eb46a8024854d7ca0f8.gif[/IMG]




> Спасибо!


И вам спасибо) [IMG]http://s20.******info/f7b58f1e40100b2c4c3680c5a27785d0.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ягода81

Игорь, и Вас с Новым годом! Спасибо за прекрасный ролик! как всегда, всё на высоте!!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Оля, спасибо) С наступившим Новым годом! С наступающим Рождеством)  :Vishenka 36:

----------


## YLKE

:Yahoo:

----------


## LINSLI

Светка) и так же и того же)

----------


## LINSLI

Вот такой получился поздравительный ролик.
[IMG]http://*********net/4361603.jpg[/IMG]
http://youtu.be/tVZd4lUP06s

----------

Krokus (23.08.2016)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Вот такой получился поздравительный ролик.


Сижу с раскртым ртом! А-Фи-Геть!!! Классно! Клёво!!! Шедеврально!!! Блиииин! Если б мне такой ролик сделали, я бы умерла бы от ЩастЯ!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> Если б мне такой ролик сделали, я бы умерла бы от ЩастЯ!!!


Галя, всё ещё впереди, какие наши годы)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Галя, всё ещё впереди, какие наши годы)


Звучит, как обещание!  :Blush2:

----------


## ilarionova

Как всегда , Игорь, пяторка с плюсом. Всё стесняюсь попросить тебя сделать и мне видео.

----------


## LINSLI

Галя, Люда, напишите на какую песню и желательно 3 варианта. Шоб у меня выбор был.

----------


## ilarionova

Спасибо, друг. Я подумаю о песнях.

----------


## irinar

Классно,здорово...Прекрасный получился ролик...

----------


## LINSLI

Ирина, спасибо)  :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Не большие наблюдения о том как люди из разных городов и регионов встретили Новый Год в Казани. Было весело) возможно не всем, но мне очень понравилось) Дай бог каждому)

----------


## Марина Миг

Горёша, на одном дыхании!!! Настолько классно - не передать! Бармен вообще фантастический, а то, как ты преподнес его работу - аплодирую стоя!!! Браво, Игорь! Спасибо, что поделился!

----------


## LINSLI

Марин, спасибо  :Blush2:

----------


## Ганина Галина

> наблюдения о том как люди из разных городов и регионов встретили Новый Год в Казани. Было весело


Клёво!!! Хочу такого бармена!!!

----------


## Катюньчик

> Новый Год в Казани.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Игорь, не перестаешь нас удивлять.

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки, спасибо) :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Скоро будет третья встреча избавян) а вот так было на второй встрече в Ярославле... вкратце... пока солнце не село за горизонт)

----------

Krokus (23.08.2016)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Скоро будет третья встреча избавян) а вот так было на второй встрече в Ярославле... вкратце... пока солнце не село за горизонт)


Айловю!  :Ok:

----------


## ilarionova

> Скоро будет третья встреча избавян) а вот так было на второй встрече в Ярославле... вкратце... пока солнце не село за горизонт)


СУПЕРРРР!!!!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

Горёша, душу травииииишь! 
И компромат весь выложил  :Taunt:

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки, спасибо)  :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> а вот так было на второй встрече в Ярославле


Супер!!!! Как же мне нравится Ваш креатив....оформление и подача....  :Ok:   где б мне мозгов взять? :Taunt:  ничО не могу подобного придумать))))))

----------


## Курица

> Скоро будет третья встреча избавян) а вот так было на второй встрече в Ярославле... вкратце... пока солнце не село за горизонт)


ИИИИИИИИИИИИИИгааааааааааааааааарь! ШТО ты со мной делаешь??????????????????!!
Я-вечная поклонница твоего таланта! :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

:Blush2: спасибо :Blush2: )
************************
Вот был в гостях у Алексея, который в основном озвучивает, иногда поёт на свадьбах, юбилеях мои песни) Ролик не планировал делать, но песня (жаль что не моя)) что-то напомнила и вот сделал такой типично для ХОУМ ВИДЕО со срыПками) ролик.

----------


## Мэри Эл

> который в основном озвучивает... мои песни)


Игорь) а чего не Вашу песенку поет в клипе? Практически готовый клип...."просто" и со вкусом :Ok:  и Алексей вполне фотогеничный и голос приятный у него)))

----------


## LINSLI

Эльвира, спасибо) Я подбиваю его на это дело... Если там на верху) дадут добро, может и замутим клипец)

----------


## Марина Миг

> Вот был в гостях у Алексея, который в основном озвучивает, иногда поёт на свадьбах, юбилеях мои песни) Ролик не планировал делать, но песня мне что-то напомнила и вот сделал такой типично ХОУМ ВИДЕО со срыПками)


Горёшь, очень душевно... Послушала-посмотрела и так хорошо стало  :Tender:

----------


## LINSLI

Спасибо, Марина) :flower:

----------


## irinar

" Ярославская Олетта"-просто супер! :Ok:

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> так было на второй встрече в Ярославле... вкратце... пока солнце не село за горизонт)


 :Vah:  :Tender:  Ролик суперский!!!!!! Бравоооо!!!!!!!!

----------


## ***Маруся***

> а вот так было на второй встрече в Ярославле.


Игорь, какой ты молодец. Посмотрела с удовольствием.  :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

С такими деФФФчонками грех не быть молодцом) 
Девчонки спасибо)  :flower:

----------


## Марина Миг

> С такими деФФФчонками грех не быть молодцом)


 :Taunt:  Да, мы расслабиться не даем!  :Derisive:

----------


## LINSLI

> Да, мы расслабиться не даем!


 :Smile3:

----------


## LINSLI

Время говорить о любви!

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Время говорить о любви!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ilarionova

> Время говорить о любви!


Душа болит, а сердце плачет ! 

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки) спасибо)

----------


## kotto1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfFKtlaAVD0
оцените друзья пожалуйста

----------


## ягода81

> Время говорить о любви!


Игорь, ну, что ты скажешь, браво, как всегда профессионально, с новой задумкой, в одном стиле!!! Молодец!

----------


## LINSLI

Оля, спасибо)  :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

3-й Флуд-Бояр. DесналенD.RU Смоленская обл.
Небольшое наблюдение за происходящим...
Королева вдохновения)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Небольшое наблюдение за происходящим...
> Королева вдохновения)


Очень люблю эту песню... 

Игорь)  красивый и  трогательный ролик получился.. :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Эльвира, спасибо)



> Очень люблю эту песню...


Теперь я тоже к ней не равнодушный)

----------


## LINSLI

Это видео про майскую встречу, которая была в Десногорске, Смоленской области.
Боярские забавы или "Едем на DискотЭку"

----------


## ююлю

> Это видео про майскую встречу, которая была в Десногорске, Смоленской области.
> Боярские забавы или "Едем на DискотЭку"


СУПЕР!

----------


## LINSLI

> СУПЕР!


Спасибо)  :flower:

----------


## irinar

> Боярские забавы или "Едем на DискотЭку"


Игооорььь! Ты-талантище!!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## Nich Tanya

> Это видео про майскую встречу, которая была в Десногорске, Смоленской области.
> Боярские забавы или "Едем на DискотЭк


*Игорь, вам спасибо!
На классную песню клип супер! Особенно понравились игры, возьму на заметку!!!*

----------


## LINSLI

*irinar*, 
*Nich Tanya*, 
Спасибо  :flower: )

----------


## Марина Миг

Горёшаааа! и после ЭТОГО ты пытаешься сказать, что в ноябре я тебя не увижу??? Вот уж дудки! Готовься, буду обнимать крепко-крепко! Спасибо тебе за этот ролик! Я будто с вами побывала... на дискотЭке  :Derisive:

----------


## LINSLI

> Спасибо тебе за этот ролик! Я будто с вами побывала... на дискотЭке


 :flower: )

----------


## ilarionova

Игорёк, спасибо за ролик! Как же мы раньше все жили друг без друга !?

----------


## LINSLI

> Как же мы раньше все жили друг без друга !?


 :flower: )
Полностью согласен)

----------


## LINSLI

В этом году на теплоходах, паромах и кораблях накатался как никогда)
Крым... и один день в Ялте.

----------


## Lenotta

приятно смотреть! .. )

----------


## LINSLI

*Lenotta*, 
Спасибо)  :flower:

----------


## energizer70

_Спасибо! Следующее лето в Крыму. Обязательно._

----------


## LINSLI

*energizer70*, и Вам спасибо)  :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Ещё один ролик про славных жителей Избы)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Ещё один ролик про славных жителей Избы)


ИиииигАаарь!!! Я Ваша навеки!!!

----------


## Vrednulya

А мне не видноооо ((((

----------


## YLKE

> Ещё один ролик про славных жителей Избы)


Этот ролик восхитителен. И лучшее конечно впереди :Derisive:  :Tender:

----------


## любаша 76

> Ещё один ролик про славных жителей Избы)


Игаааааааааааааарь! Вот это финааааааааааал! Как все тонко прочувствовано! Я тебя обожаю! Я плачууууууууу! Ты - настоящий профессионал!

----------


## Vrednulya

Я посмотрела! Всех перебудила, включила ноут и посмотрела!!!!
Игорь, ну ты в курсе, да? У тебя на 1 поклонницу больше! ты чудо как талантлив и чудо как креативен!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Вот это финааааааааааал! Как все тонко прочувствовано!


посмотрела ещё раз...как же здорово!!! КАК он всё это -под одну гребёнку-мелодию-подбирает?????????????? Обоже какой мужчина, одним словом!!!!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки, спасибо)... Вы даёте мне потрясающую возможность учиться... я хоть волшебником не стану, но постараюсь быть хорошим учеником)

----------


## ilarionova

> я хоть волшебником не стану, но постараюсь быть хорошим учеником)


Да ты же ВОЛШЕБНИК!

----------


## LINSLI

Люда, спасибо)
---------------------------------------------
Немножко Десногорского дымка)

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Это видео про майскую встречу, которая была в Десногорске, Смоленской области.
> Боярские забавы или "Едем на DискотЭку"


а-а-а-а!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Шикардос!!! Как классно! Как стильно и неизбито!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Елена, спасибо :flower: )

----------


## LINSLI

Немножко отдыха в Египте)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Немножко отдыха в Египте


ОБоже!!! Я хочу в Египет!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> ОБоже!!! Я хочу в Египет!!!


И я тоже)...
 Там тепло, там море, там деФФФчонки)

----------


## кукуська

Игорь!!! Круууть!!! 
Правда, в Египет не хочется, хочется в Питер, но это ерунда!)))
Еще там обалденные котенки!! И аниматор-афроамериканка!!)))
Ну а про то, как ты это все опять свел в кучу, я молчу!!! :Tender:

----------


## LINSLI

Юленька) спасибо)

----------


## LINSLI

Мой маленький День Рождения)

----------

oksi7771 (30.04.2017)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Мой маленький День Рождения)


ИгАрь!!! КласснА!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

Спасибо, Галь)

----------


## irinar

> ИгАрь!!! КласснА!!!!


ИгАрььь,а я Маришку там узрила.... :Ok:

----------


## Курица

*LINSLI*, *Ииигарь*, ты хорош в разных стилях! И разен в хороших роликах!!!!
А главное-всего дозированно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Эти вращающиеся глаза в одном из кадров...этот язычок, кокетливо оживляющий фото- единожды ...мммммммммммммммммммммм :Tender:  :Grin: 
А пеСТня!!!!!!!! Колись-ты её нашёл, иди  заказчица (Мигуша то есть)???



> ИгАрььь,а я Маришку там узрила


*Ир*, так она уже в Избе исстоналась вся от экстаза, в кой её Ииигарева штучка ввергла!!!!!!!!!!!
______________________________
(*Гриш*, если ты это читаешь............ :Blush2: я о ролике, если чё))))))))

----------


## LINSLI

Ира, Таня) спасибо)))



> А пеСТня!!!!!!!! Колись-ты её нашёл, иди заказчица (Мигуша то есть)???


Нет, это немножечко не мои песТни), я думаю это виновница торжества выбрала но мне понравилась... толи песня или кто в ролике)

----------


## Марина Миг

Игорь Маг и Волшебник! Я тащусь от ролика!!! Только он мог ТАК увидеть и ТАК сделать! Заказчица еще не видела, но наша общая подруга пищала от восторга!!! Я смотрела и офигевала!!! Это суперкруть! 
Гореша, дорогой мой, еще раз СПАСИБОООО! Ты суперрр!
А ожившие фото - их там ооочень много! Просто вы не знаете, что это фото, смотрится как видео))) Мне, ну, оооочень нравится!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Марина) спасибо)))

----------


## LINSLI

...потому что он хороший)
Мишка Тедди!

----------


## Malinna

классные ролики  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

*Malinna*, спасибо)

----------


## irinar

> ..потому что он хороший)


А он и вправду супер!!!! Игорььь,спасибо!Класс!

----------


## LINSLI

Ира, и тебе спасибо за внимание)

----------


## ilarionova

Игорь, а помнишь ты мне обещал !?

----------


## LINSLI

> Игорь, а помнишь ты мне обещал !?


 :Yes4:

----------


## ilarionova

Игорёк, ты мне обещал ролик . не помнишь ?

----------


## LINSLI

Люда, мы вроде бы поговорили, а конкретности не было и на этом всё и затихло) Пиши в личку.

----------


## ilarionova

> Пиши в личку.


Хорошо, напишу или позвоню на днях

----------


## LINSLI

Как мы ехали к Пушкиным на ужин)

----------


## energizer70

_Игорь. и я с удовольствием побывала попутчицей. С хорошими людьми, хоть на край света._

----------


## LINSLI

> Игорь. и я с удовольствием побывала попутчицей. С хорошими людьми, хоть на край света.


Марина, спасибо)))

----------


## ягода81

> Как мы ехали к Пушкиным на ужин)


Игорь, как всегда преклоняюсь перед вашими работами, вы настоящий мастер!!! Спасибо. Мечтаю о мастер классах!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Оля, спасибо))) Я не знаю о каких мастер классах вы мечтаете, но было бы тоже интересно узнать)

----------


## LINSLI

Не большой рассказ Избяных жителей о том как хорошо на свете жить)))))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Не большой рассказ Избяных жителей о том как хорошо на свете жить)))))))))


В десятый раз смотрю и насмотреться не могу! Браво Маэстро!!!! Ты Гений, ОБоже!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> В десятый раз смотрю и насмотреться не могу! Браво Маэстро!!!! Ты Гений, ОБоже!!!


 :Smile3:  :Blush2:  :Smile3:

----------


## LINSLI

Знакомым сделал вот такой свадебный слайд шоу.
Всем приятного просмотра))))

----------


## danilov_321

Здравствуйте, я хочу выложить слайд шоу и проект выполненные в программе Киностудия, но они не загружаются, появляется сообщение о том что данные файлы имеют другое расширение.

----------


## LINSLI

Слайд шоу какое у него расширение, формат? Я записываю в *mp4*

----------


## danilov_321

MPEG-4/H.264(*mp4)

----------


## LINSLI

Вы на youtube залейте и сюда вставьте ссылку, а проект закачайте типа *Облако* и опять же сюда на форум на него ссылку. Просто видео с компьютера сюда не заливается. Ну как-то так, если Вас я правильно понял.

----------


## danilov_321

Дело в том что я с компьютером на "Вы" поэтому не могли бы Вы объяснить как проект закачать в Облако. Я его попробовал туда скопировать. но ничего так и не изменилось.

----------


## LINSLI

Что бы на Облако - нужно завести почту на *Mail.ru* или на* Yandex.ru* завести Yandex Disk (Яндекс Диск) или ещё проще что бы не регистрироваться вот на пример сюда *http://my-files.ru/* но там  файлы размером не более 2 Гб.

----------


## danilov_321

Я попробовал через http://my-files.ru/. В *********ru скопировал полученную ссылку на проект: http://my-files.ru/jb2b1u, ввёл имя файла: Мой фильм.wlmp, нажал "Загрузить" и появилось сообщение о том что имя файла не указано.

----------


## LINSLI

Мне трудно увидеть что делали не так. Я вроде бы скачал файл *Мой фильм.wlmp*, но просмотреть не мог так как у меня нет этой программы.

----------


## LINSLI

Вот и лету конец... ))))
Дорога в Крым домой, к маме... к теплу))))))))))

----------

energizer70 (07.12.2015), Анастасия12 (20.12.2015)

----------


## ilarionova

Спасибо Игорёк, вместе с вами побывала в Крыму.

----------


## LINSLI

Люда, спасибо что заглянула на огонёк))))))))))

----------


## energizer70

_А. К. Толстой. История Государства Российского от Гостомысла до Тимашева
50
Он молвил: «Мне вас жалко,
Вы сгинете вконец;
Но у меня есть палка,
И я вам всем отец!..

Игорь, спасибо, душевно с палкой вышло! и про "растения..." посмотрела с удовольствием.
появились вопросы, я позже в личку напишу_

----------


## LINSLI

> Он молвил: «Мне вас жалко,
> Вы сгинете вконец;
> Но у меня есть палка,
> И я вам всем отец!..


Спасибо  :Taunt:

----------


## LINSLI

Всем заглянувшим привет)))) ещё один ролик про лето)

----------

energizer70 (07.12.2015), oksi7771 (30.04.2017), Анастасия12 (20.12.2015)

----------


## LINSLI

Долго ждал я этого момента почти 2,5 года. Сначала материал снимал просто так для архива, позже хотелось, что то уже с небольшой постановкой, но пока не получается пришлось делать в стиле репортажки. Это из серии домашнее видео)))
Приятного просмотра!!)))

----------

energizer70 (02.01.2016), irinar (18.12.2015), Mazaykina (19.12.2015), mishel61 (30.11.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.12.2015), oksi7771 (30.04.2017), Ганина Галина (18.12.2015), Курица (18.12.2015), Леди N (18.12.2015), Марина Миг (20.12.2015), Славина (18.12.2015)

----------


## Ганина Галина

Ты лучший, ИгАрь!!!! Сижу и плачу от счастья!  :Tender:

----------

LINSLI (18.12.2015)

----------


## LINSLI

Спасибо, Галь)))))
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Игореша, как же здорво!!!! Такие все родные и близкие!  :Vishenka 18:  :Vishenka 17:  :Vishenka 13:  Ты создал удивительный фильм!!!
А какой голос у Людочки.....  Просто завораживает!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Марина, спасибо))))))))))

----------


## Анастасия12

спасибо) воспоминания нахлынули о минувшем лете))

----------


## LINSLI

*Анастасия12*, и вам спасибо)))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Долго ждал я этого момента почти 2,5 года. Сначала материал снимал просто так для архива, позже хотелось, что то уже с небольшой постановкой, но пока не получается пришлось делать в стиле репортажки. Это из серии домашнее видео)))
> Приятного просмотра!!)))


*Игорь, какой же ты замечательный!  Столько положительных эмоций подарил этим видеороликом!!!
 С удовольствием пересматриваю вновь и вновь, рассматривая друзей и форумчан, слушая прекрасную песню в исполнении Людочки! Спасибо огромное, Игорь! Дальнейших успехов!*

[img]http://*********su/6825899m.jpg[/img]

----------

LINSLI (22.04.2016), Ганина Галина (24.12.2015)

----------


## LINSLI

Света, спасибо)))))))

----------


## LINSLI

[IMG]http://*********su/6805175.gif[/IMG]

----------

Ганина Галина (24.12.2015), Курица (24.12.2015)

----------


## LINSLI

Ролик про небольшое зимнее путешествие)))

----------

annuschka (22.07.2016), oksi7771 (30.04.2017), Ганина Галина (07.03.2016)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

oksi7771 (30.04.2017), Ганина Галина (07.03.2016)

----------


## Hohotunchik

Очень понравились все ролики! Смотрела не отрываясь! :Ok:

----------

LINSLI (07.03.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

*Hohotunchik*, спасибо)))))

----------


## Архимаг

Посмотрел Эльбрус и Кисловодск.
Очень интересно :)
Я тоже много снимаю, когда пройдет месяц с регистрации и будет право выкладывать, открою свою тему.
Только мне делать такую сложную обработку как правило лень :)
Я ролики просто склеиваю...

----------


## LINSLI

А мне пока просто склеивать скучно))))

----------

Курица (08.03.2016)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Ганина Галина (28.06.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет!!)))
Вот в мае удалось съездить в Крым. В этих краях был очень редко, а в Бахчисарае вообще ни разу не был и даже близко. Хотя сам родился в Крыму, но в восточной части. С погодой повезло, хотя один раз был дождь, но мы в это время спускались в подземный музей и его почти не застали. Гостиница в Севастополе хоть и старая, но после, так сказать евро-ремонта))) Завтрак и ужин в гостинице, а обед в разных местах. Что по мне так кормили и обслуживание - отлично.
Приятного просмотра)))

----------

annuschka (22.07.2016), Ганина Галина (28.06.2016), Курица (28.06.2016)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Приятного просмотра)))


Крутяаааак! Особенно гора с LINSLI HOUM VIDEO

----------

LINSLI (28.06.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

> Особенно гора с LINSLI HOUM VIDEO


Ну да))))))))
Пришлось быстренько на остановке нарисовать, а то как то пусто было)))))
(Шутка - ни одна остановка не пострадала от надписи))

----------

Ганина Галина (29.06.2016)

----------


## татуся

Отличные ролики и отличная работа!!! и музыка соответствует каждому ролику!!!Молодец!!!

----------

LINSLI (27.11.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

*татуся*, спасибо))))

А этот ролик про нашу очередную форумскую встречу, которая было под Ярославлем в Тутаеве. И вот в один из дней мы катались на теплоходе, где были мы одни и товарищи водители) сего транспорта))) Это было круто и незабываемо!!)))

----------

annuschka (22.07.2016), Barguzenok (25.12.2016), mishel61 (30.11.2018), Ганина Галина (28.11.2016), Танюша35 (22.07.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

Небольшая зарисовка о Смоленске.

----------

annuschka (30.01.2017), Barguzenok (25.12.2016), Ганина Галина (28.11.2016), Курица (27.11.2016)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> А этот ролик про нашу очередную форумскую встречу,


Как же я люблю ролики с наших встреч! И жалею, что тебя не было в Казани! Мы остались без шедевра!

----------


## LINSLI

Ну кое_Чё))) есть ещё в закромах, их прошлого. Может до НГ успею сделать.

----------


## LINSLI

До НГ успел)))))
**********************
Прелесть нашей быстротекущей жизни - не только в ожидании будущего и моментах настоящего, но и в воспоминаниях прошлого, от которых на лице появляется улыбка, а по венам проходит электрический ток… 
О чём это я, спросите вы? А вот о чём! 
Если бы мне ещё лет пять назад сказали, что два раза в год – в мае и в ноябре – подкапливая для этого неиспользованные дни отпуска и отложив в долгий ящик все домашние дела - я буду со страшной силой стремиться попасть в неизвестный мне далёкий город, я бы не поверила… Но это так! 
А всё это произошло потому, что однажды в мае 2013-го мы по воле Случая, который носит простое русское имя Галина))), оказались в нужное время в нужном месте – в городке Суздале. 
И с тех пор уже четыре года я и мои друзья в завершающий день нашей встречи ведем себя как тот студент из анекдота, который на приказ декана о сдаче китайского языка задаёт только один вопрос: «Когда?» Правда, наш вопрос звучит так: « Когда и ГДЕ???» То есть сама поездка на встречу следующую даже не обсуждается, важно только, где на этот раз она состоится! 
За это время мы собирались вместе семь раз, посетили шесть российских и один белорусский город, и это далеко не предел. Если честно, то встреч должно было бы быть уже 8, но …как только мы решили провести дружеский междусобойчик прошлой осенью в Египте, все рейсы в эту страну были отменены))) По-видимому, дело – в нашей компании. 
Нас около 30, хотя количество может слегка меняться в ту или иную сторону. Ведь человек предполагает, а уже Бог - располагает… Мы - разные, среди нас есть как представители сильного пола, так и очень сильного))) Мы родились в разные десятилетия прошлого века, но возраст в нашей компании как раз не имеет никакого значения, потому что мы уверены: либо вы интересны - в любом возрасте, либо нет. Тем более что все мы твёрдо уверены, что взрослые – это недоигравшие дети. Нас объединяет одно – дружба. А она, как говаривал старик Дюма, «состоит из воспоминаний и привычек.» 
Наша привычка – хранить воспоминания о встречах, как великую драгоценность, чтобы иметь возможность потом в любое время с улыбкой, которая, как известно, продлевает жизнь, подпитываться позитивом, пересматривая вновь и вновь запечатлённые моменты радостных и счастливых мгновений.

----------

annuschka (30.01.2017), Barguzenok (25.12.2016), mishel61 (30.11.2018), Ганина Галина (22.12.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем удачных выходных и праздничного настроя))) 
[img]http://*********net/8728845.gif[/img]

----------

Barguzenok (26.12.2016), Ганина Галина (25.12.2016)

----------


## Barguzenok

> Небольшая зарисовка о Смоленске.


Очень! Очень стильно, атмосферно. С удовольствием полюбовалась на виды города. А в чём сделаны титры и тонирование. Наверняка выше уже написано. Полистаю...

----------


## LINSLI

*Barguzenok*, спасибо)))
Делаю я в After Effects, Premiere, Shotoshop иногда Иллюстратор. Титры и тонирование и спецэффекты в After Effects, а в Premiere собираю и накладываю звук. Звук обрабатываю в Audition если приходится применять много звуковых дорожек.

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016)

----------


## Barguzenok

Про АЕ и сама догадалась))) Просто терзала мыслЯ, неужели весь ролик в ней собран  :Blink:  Ну и АU логично в этом списке увидеть. С удовольствие и интересом посмотрела ещё несколько роликов. Слюну попускала. Слегка расстроилась. Но за Вас порадовалась. Вы настоящий умница! Будет очень неприлично и навязчиво, если буду обращаться к Вашей помощи? Исключительно теоретической.

----------


## LINSLI

*Barguzenok*, чем смогу тем помогу. Заметил, что когда начинаешь делиться информацией тут же приходит что то новое со стороны. Теперь осталось научиться это переваривать и делиться)))
Так что спрашивайте.

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

Восстанавливаю события))))
Итак очередной ролик с нашей форумской встречи :Smile3:

----------

Barguzenok (29.01.2017), mishel61 (30.11.2018), Ганина Галина (29.01.2017), Димитрий (30.01.2017), Курица (29.01.2017), Мэри Эл (29.01.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Спасибо за очередной шедевр. С удовольствием посмотрела и попускала слюну на мероприятие и на монтаж. Игорь, а что у тебя за камера? Моя давнооо свой ресурс исчерпала и устарела((( Денег на новую нет и не факт, что будут. Но хоть помечтать)))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> а что у тебя за камера?


 :Taunt:  ИгАрь!!! Расскажи Ане про свою камеру!

----------


## Курица

> ИгАрь!!! Расскажи Ане про свою камеру!


Аня!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Taunt: 
Разговор про "камеру" Ииигаря-наша любимая хохма! ты попала в точку. 
Спрашиивай его об этом, спрашивай))))))))))))))))
Аааааааааааааааааааааааа! :Grin:

----------

mishel61 (30.11.2018)

----------


## Barguzenok

Тань, Галь, а что я сказала  :Blink:  :Blush2:  Блин :Vah:  Вот думай теперь :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

Ань, всё норм! Ииигарь будет рад! :Grin: 
У него аппарат 41 мм, это все наши девы знают)А подробнее-он сам)

----------


## LINSLI

> У него аппарат 41 мм, это все наши девы знают)А подробнее-он сам)


Тань, ну это как-то нескромно про себя-то говорить или писАть)))))) 
Аня, я снимаю на nikon d5100 и два объектива один фикс фикс Nikon 50mm он всегда одного размера и второй это телевик Nikon 70-300mm который по разным обстоятельствам может выдвигать и иметь разную длину))))

----------

Димитрий (30.01.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

> может выдвигать и иметь разную длину


хвастун  :Taunt:

----------

Курица (30.01.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

> хвастун


Дим))) я не хвастун, это сами деФФФки придумали, а теперь злорадствуют))))))
Я то парень скромный... ну почти скромный)))))

----------

Курица (30.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

> это сами деФФФки придумали


 :Blush2: да, это мы. Патсанчик ни при делаххх) :Taunt:

----------

Ганина Галина (30.01.2017), Димитрий (31.01.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

> Дим))) я не хвастун, это сами деФФФки придумали, а теперь злорадствуют))))))


Ухх, эти деффки, всё бы им опошлить  :Grin:

----------


## Barguzenok

> У него аппарат 41 мм


Видать устаревшая инфа. Измерения в садике производились?)))



> это телевик 70-300mm


Теперь по информации хозяина хозяйства размеры гораааздо больше)))



> Ухх, эти деффки, всё бы им опошлить


Мы про объектив. А вы о чём? :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## LINSLI

> Мы про объектив. А вы о чём?


Блиииииин)) как не удобно))))
Говорю же что деФФФки виноваты, я всегда о высоком, чистом типа "Любимая, я достану тебе звезду..." а они постоянно меня на землю опускают)))

Я ж всегда говорю только об объективах)))))

----------


## Димитрий

> я всегда о высоком, чистом типа "Любимая, я достану тебе звезду..."


с таким то объективом конечно достанешь

----------


## LINSLI

> с таким то объективом конечно достанешь


 :Taunt:

----------


## LINSLI

Я даже им говорю прямым текстом что бы не смотрели так откровенно, а они всё равно...)))))

----------

Barguzenok (02.02.2017), Гумочка (01.05.2017), Димитрий (02.02.2017), Маша Ручьева (01.11.2017)

----------


## oksi7771

> А мне пока просто склеивать скучно))))


Игорь, а в какой программе можно склеить видео без потери качества. В прошоу вставляю - исчезает яркость и четкость.

----------


## Димитрий

> В прошоу вставляю - исчезает яркость и четкость.


Надо смотреть настройки экспорта видео в прошоу. Поищи пиннакл, желательно до 15-ой версии. После 15-ой версии начинающему будет сложнее разобраться

----------

LINSLI (03.05.2017), oksi7771 (30.04.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет!!)))) Давно не было возможности выставить что то новое на общее обозрение. 
Съёмка не моя.

----------

Ганина Галина (29.09.2017), Курица (29.09.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Игорь, шикарный эффект. Очень подходит к тематике съёмки. Поражаюсь как тонко ты это чувствуешь.

----------

Курица (29.09.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

Аня, спасибо))))))))

----------

Barguzenok (29.09.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

Люблю гулять по парку... вот и догулялся)))))

----------

irinar (02.10.2017), PAN (02.10.2017), Ганина Галина (30.09.2017), Ильенко Елена (01.10.2017), Курица (30.09.2017), Марина Миг (30.09.2017), Маша Ручьева (01.11.2017), Смоляниова2 (02.10.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Какая милота очаровательная!!!! Я балдю)))) Такие кадры и без спецэффектов прекрасно выглядят.

----------

LINSLI (01.10.2017), Ганина Галина (30.09.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

Аня, спасибо))) приятно)))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Люблю гулять по парку... вот и догулялся)))))


Только ты мог таким шедевральным способом поделиться своей радостью! Поздравляю!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Галя, спасибо))))))))))))

----------


## PAN

*LINSLI*, Ну, с прибавлением... :br: 

Умнички...

----------


## LINSLI

Паша, спасибо))) :br:

----------


## Смоляниова2

> Люблю гулять по парку... вот и догулялся)))))


Ого! здорово!! Ай молодцы! ай умнички!! Поздравляю

----------


## LINSLI

Наташа, спасибо)))))

----------


## LINSLI

Чуть-чуть из прошлого. В последнее время ни чего почти не снимаю. Может от того что накопилось очень много не переработанного материала, а он как тяжёлый груз тянет...

----------

energizer70 (18.06.2018), Ганина Галина (30.10.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

Всех с наступающим!!))))

----------

nina7400 (05.01.2018), Ганина Галина (28.12.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет!!))))
Этот ролик об очередной нашей форумской (*in-ku*) встрече на "Аляске" в районе Нижнего Новгорода)))

----------

PAN (21.11.2018), Ганина Галина (21.11.2018), Ильенко Елена (08.04.2019), Смоляниова2 (21.11.2018)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет))))
Много снятого материала остаётся после встреч и не получается всё переработать по горячим следам, но как только появляется время тут же перерабатываю. 
Очередной ролик о форумской (in-ku) встрече.

----------

Ганина Галина (11.12.2018)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет))))
Зимнего пока нет. А это просто Осень.

----------

energizer70 (25.03.2019), Ганина Галина (06.01.2019), Ильенко Елена (07.01.2019)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Ильенко Елена (07.01.2019), Мэри Эл (08.01.2019)

----------


## LINSLI

Моим учителям посвящается.

----------

energizer70 (25.03.2019), Ганина Галина (20.02.2019), Ильенко Елена (20.02.2019), Марфа Васильна Я (05.05.2021), Танюшка74 (28.02.2020)

----------


## Ганина Галина

Очень классный фильм, Игорь!

----------

LINSLI (20.02.2019)

----------


## LINSLI

Рекламная пауза :Smile3:

----------

energizer70 (25.03.2019), Ганина Галина (22.02.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

У нас осень в Подмосковье уже не за горами, а где-то лето ещё в разгаре)))
Главные участники ролика - я с семьёй и дочь с семьёй. Было весело, чего и всем желаю!!)))

----------

Ганина Галина (22.02.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет!
Как мы с сыном ломали берёзу)))

----------

Ганина Галина (22.02.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет!

----------

energizer70 (01.03.2021), Ганина Галина (10.03.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет!
В этом году снега было мало, но мы успевали им наслаждаться)))

----------

Ганина Галина (22.03.2020), Ольгия (21.10.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет!))
Понравились песня и ролик, я подумал почему бы мне не сделать для своих. Спасибо Ed Sheeran за песню и идею)))

----------

Ганина Галина (25.11.2020), Ольгия (21.10.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

Расти, малыш!  :Ok:

----------

LINSLI (21.10.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

*Ольгия*, спасибо!))) Будем стараться :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Aniva

По осеннему уютно!

----------

LINSLI (24.11.2020)

----------


## Aniva

Любой продукт от Adobe требует более лучших ресурсов техники. Помню когда работала на 32 разряде, ужас был какой-то. Сейчас вроде не идеал, 64 разряда 8 оперативка, но премьер тянет нормально.

----------

LINSLI (24.11.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

Я тоже помню как делал вот этот ролик https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRy6doj-g6g на 32 разрядном. Почти полгода. После этого пришлось затянуть поясок и перейти на 64. Но вот опять, уже лет 5 не обновлялся. Отстаю сильно, но свои задачи пока могу реализовывать на старой версии и на старом железе.

----------

